# Circadian t3, it works!!!



## GIGIANNE (Jun 2, 2013)

Some days ago, I wrote a post asking why the t3 during the day isn't work for me.

I read about the t3 at midnight and I probe it. AND IT WORKS!!! For first time in a lot of years, I'm active, losing weight, walking, losing the fatigue of the muscles...

IS SOMEBODY DOING THE CIRCADIAN T3? Would like to know another experiences with this method.

Thanks.

http://recoveringwitht3.com/blog/background-circadian-t3-method-ct3m


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Interesting approach. I've been taking my thyroid medication at night for years, and recently when taking Nature-Throid, have split my dose between bedtime (larger dose) and early morning (smaller dose). They've known for a while that thyroid medications can be more effective when taken at night (slower GI tract clearance), but this looks like a slightly different angle.

So it sounds like you have had good luck with this so-called Circadian T3 Method, then? Can you share more details on exactly how you are doing it?


----------



## GIGIANNE (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, I hope find somebody more that is doing this circadian method.

I'm just taking 12,5 mg of Tiromel (triiodotironina) at 5 in the night, and at 8 I take 100 mg of EUTIROX.

I do this since the 8th of June, and since that day, I'M ANOTHER PERSON. I hope this will long all my life.

It's all I can say, I'm not doing anything more, only take my vitamins and iron, but I'm doing that 10 years ago and never works, and now with the t3 at night everything is ok.

hugs6:hugs:hugs4


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been taking my Unithroid around 3:00 a.m. and my 1st 5mcg Cytomel dose around 5:30 for quite some time.

I think I feel better - I do it to avoid calcium supplements 3x a day due to bad bones


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

So either you are a night-owl, or you set your alarm clock... :tongue0013:


----------



## GIGIANNE (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> I've been taking my Unithroid around 3:00 a.m. and my 1st 5mcg Cytomel dose around 5:30 for quite some time.
> 
> I think I feel better - I do it to avoid calcium supplements 3x a day due to bad bones


Hi!!! I would like to know more about your case.
How did you feel BEFORE the circadian method? Wich were your symptons?

What do you mean when you way "I* think* I feel better"? Aren't you sure? I'm totally sure the change has been total, for better of course.

But I'm taking 12,5 mcgs of t3, not 5 mcg. And my t4 I take on the morning, at 8.

I'm a owl now, but a very very happy owl!!! Before I was a died person.

hugs4


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I am an insomniac. I wake several times during the night and figured since I was so consistent I would take my T-4 med when I first woke up.

I can't say for sure if I feel better - I was having hypo labs and figured I was getting some interference on my absorption of my morning unithroid dose so I began taking it at night. I began my Cytomel at 5:30 to try and space it out throughout my day. I do not feel that dose at all - even with my coffee. I do , however feel my mid day dose - 2 hours after, I usually feel fairly keyed up.

I may switch my T-4 dose to midnight to see if that helps me sleep better.

I have been an insomniac since the birth of my first son 20 years ago.


----------



## GIGIANNE (Jun 2, 2013)

I have to say that I'm not doing the circadian t3 method exactly, cause that method says you have to take t3 during the day, and I'm just taking at 5 am.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> I do it to avoid calcium supplements 3x a day due to bad bones


Lovlkn, could you say more about this? Are you saying that the thyroid hormone "schedule" you are on decreases the need for calcium pills?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Lovlkn, could you say more about this? Are you saying that the thyroid hormone "schedule" you are on decreases the need for calcium pills?


No - I am saying that taking calcium 3x a day , I want to avoid anything that may interfear with my thyroid hormone absorbtion.

My labs decreased on FT-4 and FT-3 after being more consistent on taking my calcium so I figured I was having interfearance. I am waking several times a night and figured I would change the time I take my replacements. Taking my 1st Cytomel dose earlier than when I officially get up - helps me stretch out my 3x a day dose schedule - I was trying to see if I could avoid that afternoon rush of T-3 after my 2nd dose. I never feel my 3rd 1/2 pill dose around 3, just that lunchtime dose. I now try to be sure I eat something as I feel that helps, usually within an hour after taking.

I'm in sales and having a hyper rush after lunch isn't good for me as I am out taking to ppl - I have been asked if I had a BIG coffee a few times - LOL


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That makes perfect sense...thanks for clarifying.


----------

